# Multi-family dwelling calculations



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Hi Speedy- You did good, as far as I can tell. 
If you get a gangable. Let the poco run an underground latteral.
Get one of these http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bfs/1154222669.html make the 8th a house panel. Then the poco can calculate the load. But your right , they will want you to do it first. Then they will install what ever size wire they normally use.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, it'll be an eight gang with a main switch. I'll let my supply house guy build it and quote it before I even consider a quote to the customer.

Thanks for the feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't actually do the math with you, but all the steps seem to be there. The lack of A/C or space heating is bringing the calc to the low end.


----------



## dadtodc (Oct 4, 2010)

I am just learning about the single family dwelling, and it looks to me like all you have to do for this one is do it all together. I do have a single question at this time. Gas heat as well as gas stoves both require power to ignite, and run in the case of the heat. Why is that not calculated in?


----------

